# Corsica Still Not Fully Cured (Pics)



## Big Fate (Mar 15, 2011)

Ok, some of you may know about Corsica my 9 year old Fancy Goldfish.

Seems shes getting old and her immune system is not as strong as it once was. She use to be able to beat off anything with a simple water change.

Anyways, it appears she ended up getting a combination of Fin Rot and a Bacterial infection or parasite. I originally put her on a 10 day treatment with Melafix which cleared it up a lot. She had a few red spots left on her tail but I assumed she could fight off the rest herself. 

Well I was wrong.. The red streaks came back and shes acting real stressed, jumpy and shy when people walk past the tank. She darts off and thats not normal behavior. So today I decided I'm going to house her an a 20 Gallon Hospital tank and treat her with Maracyn 2 and let me tell ya, stuff aint cheap. Also I removed the carbon from my Filter floss. So heres the pics:

20 Gallon Hospital tank:



Her Red Streaks:



Another pic of the red streaks:



Also I could be wrong, but, I noticed a red spot (Looks real early) on my new Panda moor so I decided to treat him aswell and kill two birds with one stone:



Another pic of the Red spot:




I'll keep this as a journal in case in the future anyone ever runs into this problem and would like to know how to cure it and if Maracyn 2 really works.


----------



## Big Fate (Mar 15, 2011)

*DAY 1:*



Instructions say to use 2 Packets per 10 gallon on the first day, then days 2-5 should be 1 packet per 10 gallon then immediate 25% water change follow up.

Since this is a 20 Gallon long, I'll be using 4 packets on the first day and 2 everyday after.


----------



## Big Fate (Mar 15, 2011)

*DAY 2:*

Show no signs of the red streaks getting better... But its still too early to tell. Hopefully things will turn around by tommro or Thursday a bit.


----------



## Big Fate (Mar 15, 2011)

*DAY 3:*

Notes:
The red streaks are 'Slightly' going away.. If you look from the first day till this recent pic you can see a 'slight' difference. Nothing major tho, She still gets a bit jumpy when walking next to the tank.


----------



## lunawatsername (Apr 20, 2011)

i really hope the treatment works! you have a beautiful lil girl


----------



## Big Fate (Mar 15, 2011)

lunawatsername said:


> i really hope the treatment works! you have a beautiful lil girl


Thanks... She is a beauty!

Either way i'm just glad shes got to live a longer life than most un-properly cared for Goldfish. Lets hope she makes a complete turn around and lives for another 10 years...


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Since those are antibiotics, be sure to finish the full dose even if the spots disappear.


----------



## Big Fate (Mar 15, 2011)

redchigh said:


> Since those are antibiotics, be sure to finish the full dose even if the spots disappear.


Yea of course. I was actually thinking it might not improve before the 5th day. Do you think I should just let it simmer for 3 days longer... Or do the recommended 30% water change and repeat with the dosage?


----------



## Big Fate (Mar 15, 2011)

*Day 4:*

Notes:

Still no huge signs of the red streaks going away.. I wonder if I should try to dose with Maracyn 1?


----------



## Big Fate (Mar 15, 2011)

*Day 5:*

_Notes:_

Well today being the last day of dosage, i'm now unsure if Corsica is fully cured or not. It doesn't appear she is, but, according to what I read is that it could be cured but take months to actually show signs of red streaks fading away. So, now i feel like i'm almost stuck. 

Should I try another med or keep her housed in the hospital tank to wait it out and see?


----------



## lunawatsername (Apr 20, 2011)

i am in no way an expert, but if it was me, i would keep her in the hospital tank with super clean water (of course lol) and give her a while. im the paranoid type though lol hope she kicks this quick!  and by the way, is she a fancy goldfish? im thinking about setting up a pond, and shes gorgeous, i might have to take a leaf out of your book and get a fancy


----------



## Big Fate (Mar 15, 2011)

lunawatsername said:


> i am in no way an expert, but if it was me, i would keep her in the hospital tank with super clean water (of course lol) and give her a while. im the paranoid type though lol hope she kicks this quick!  and by the way, is she a fancy goldfish? im thinking about setting up a pond, and shes gorgeous, i might have to take a leaf out of your book and get a fancy


Thanks!

Yea, shes a Fancy alright.. Believe it or not 9 years ago when I first got her she was pure Orange! Over the years as she matured, she turned pinkish white.. Its amazing on how much noticeable it is...


----------



## lunawatsername (Apr 20, 2011)

i love watching fishes colors mature  i just keep bettas right now (as you probably gathered from my tag lol) and their color change is amazing, id like to see it on another fish though. goldfish are looking better and better lol and by the way OH MY GOD 9 YEARS?! im amazed at the longevity of some fish...:shock:


----------



## Big Fate (Mar 15, 2011)

lunawatsername said:


> i love watching fishes colors mature  i just keep bettas right now (as you probably gathered from my tag lol) and their color change is amazing, id like to see it on another fish though. goldfish are looking better and better lol and by the way OH MY GOD 9 YEARS?! im amazed at the longevity of some fish...:shock:


Yea I noticed lol

Bettas colors change alot... Only downfall to them is you gotta keep them separated. Or else i'd keep alot more...

Yup 9 years! From what i hear is if you keep them healthy and in a proper tank they can live for 20 years. So thats why i'm doing my best to treat her and keep her healthy in the hospital tank... Her orginal home is a 55 gallon, but, i'm thinking if she makes it thru this treatment I might go and get a 75-80 gallon for her...


----------



## lunawatsername (Apr 20, 2011)

yea the separate tanks thing is definitely a huge drawback, but their personalities are so unique and awesome its worth it to me lol. and theirs always a sorority!  

wow Corsicas a lucky girl  ive heard the 20 years thing too actually, that would be awesome to have a fish that long! im decided, as soon as i get the pond set up in the yard ill get a fancy  i dont know how many gallons it is though, might have to get another pond when it grows... > lol always looking for an excuse for another tank. i think she would be ecstatic with a 75 gal 

just out of curiosity, where did you get her name? it almost sounds familiar, but i cant place it lol its really pretty though


----------



## Big Fate (Mar 15, 2011)

Its actually a funny story... My first car was a Chevy "Corsica" lol

So one day I was asking my girl what I should name her and she goes I know! Name her after your first car...
And sure enough, the name just fitted her perfect..

How big of a pond are you thinking of doing?


----------



## lunawatsername (Apr 20, 2011)

hahaha thats awesome! i probably would have guessed that if i knew anything about cars lol

im really not sure how many gallons it is and i havent taken measurements yet (a family friend gave us one) so im just making a guess at about 20 gallons. conservative, but id rather have extra room than not enough of course. after looking at the pond i doubt that i have enough room for a fancy :/ know of any smaller pond fish i could keep?

edit: just took some rough measurements, about 44x33x16. now im off to try to find some kind of converter to see how many gallons that might be... (by the way, its not an actual pool or square shape, its oddly shaped and i measured it at its farthest points lol)


----------

